# whats a spec v's top speed



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i have had my 04 spec v up to 135mph. :woowoo:so there is no top speed limiter. how fast can it go?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

limited by drag and gearing. Seen turbo'd Spec-Vs reach a higher top speed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your drag limit is going to be about that without a major power adder.

what are you doing going that fast on public roads anyways? It's a sentra, not a ferrari. You get a little wobble at that speed and you're in some serious trouble.

save the racing and triple digit speeds for the race track, please.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

chimmike said:


> what are you doing going that fast on public roads anyways? It's a sentra, not a ferrari. You get a little wobble at that speed and you're in some serious trouble.
> 
> save the racing and triple digit speeds for the race track, please.


who said anything about public roads??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

show me a track in vermont long enough for you to top out at 135mph. 

I'm not as dumb as you look. I know how much distance it takes to do that. Unless you have access to Talladega, Daytona motor speedway, or another nascar track with long enough straights to allow you to accelerate that high, the only way you did it was on a public road.

ASIDE from the fact that, if you did in fact do it on a track or runway, you'd have said so. Believe me when I say you're not the first to post something about top speed. I've been seeing posts like yours since before I bought my b15 new in 2001.


----------



## shrapnail (Mar 26, 2009)

mike has a point, and our top end is a bit rough..

I have an 03, when I tested it out some years back (before mods) I hit 110 easy, about 115-120 it started to get kinda laggy.. I hit somewhere past 135 and was still climbing, but SLOWLY.. At that point the distance I was covering (and not wanting to get a monumental ticket) caused me to drop to normal speeds... anything past 105-110 is pretty pointless anyway. Hell, even on a gradual turn you don't want to hit more than 80, and that's pushing it.

This was a straight stretch, pretty much no wind, no cars on the road latish in the evening. I would advise against doing it period, you know the numbers, and/or can find them online. There's a reason the quarter mile tracks exist.


----------

